# Sumo Bean Bag Chairs



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

When I was growing up in my parent's attic, I had a few piece of interesting furniture, including an old bean bag chair. I don't have it any longer, and I'm pretty sure it just fell apart at some point. Recently, I got a new one from www.sumolounge.com -- they're not cheap (around $130, but with free shipping), but they're definitely built to last. It's around 4' x 5' in size, very sturdy, and the material feels very thick. Even when Bently (our dog) jumps and attacks on it, it leaves no mark, much less a tear. The web site says that it's made of "ballistic nylon", which is surprisingly comfortable considering the name. Finally, you can actually form the chair depending on your purpose (using a notebook computer vs sleeping =). Believe it or not, the only thing I'd change is the size -- it's so big that it really becomes the focal point of any room you put it in and can be difficult to store. If it were a little smaller, I'd probably be able to get more use out of it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks nice. :up: I have a bean bag a bit smaller and like it a lot. I like how you can shape them however you want. 

Cute-looking dog.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Have someone resize it for you. Take some of the stuffing out and sew it back up. Gotta be a way.


----------



## luckytiff02 (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome!!!Thats what im looking for and a reasonable price beanbag chairs...i think I'll add that to my "to buy thing" this month? where can i buy the filings if in case of changing the inside stuff? Do they have other option for cover?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When they were in style, my wife made a few of them, they're actually pretty simple. You pick the shape you want, and sew them up. We made them out of a heavy coarse canvas material, it was pretty bulletproof and lasted well for years.

The "beans" are actually hard Styrofoam balls, and they're commercially available, at least they were when we did ours. I gave them all away years ago, but I'm sure the materials are still available to "roll your own".


----------



## luckytiff02 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh i see...thanks for the info..


----------



## kervin (May 27, 2008)

beanbag chairs are really really cool. :up: :up: :up: i remember bringing and replacing my office chair with my beanbag chair, whaddya say? hahaha.  its more convenient to work with comfortable chairs, right?


----------

